# Is craft store floss safe?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

Every time it goes on sale in Michaels I am tempted to get it  as the price is really good. It is used to fill the plush hand made toys and looks exactly the same as the aquarium one, but I am not sure if it is really the same and is it safe.
Anybody knows?

Thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be afraid it had some sort of fire retardant or anti fungal additive.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was afraid from that too.
Thanks for your input. I just decided that this time I am asking, so I won't get tempted anymore


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard of people using it with no ill effects.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

There's one kind - Misty Mountain, I think it's called, that is always retardant and antifungal free every time. The last time I got it, it had a clear bag with green and blue designs on it. I think I bought it at Fabricland and I believe I've seen it at Walmart. Not sure about Michael's...I try to get in there, get what I want and run because the rest of the store is way too tempting lol


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

i've been using one from the fabricland for a while now with great success, it has been a while and I got whole lot so I don't remember what kind it was. I was looking at the one from michaels too, but I'm not sure about that one


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So there is no way to understand which one is safe and which is not. I guess the bag won't state what chemicals they use in the floss... There are always great sales in Michaels and always coupons for 40% off one item which makes it very well priced for me, no matter the regular once are expensive for the most part. That's why I go there on regular basis and when I see that big bag of floss for such a price... tempting


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the ones from Fabricland or Michael's. You just have to read the contents to insure they didn't any anti-mildew/anti-fungal stuff. In short, the cheapest stuff is the best since they don't add anything usually to keep the cost down.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Good to know. So the label will say if there is anything used? Can I trust that? I will check next time I go there, thanks 
As for the price, it should be cheap, but pet stores sell it for such high price that makes me wonder why?
This is an off topic, but years ago I was wondering about most of the "health" food - most of them contain unprocessed stuff (like non white flour, etc.) that are supposed to be cheaper. Well, no  And as with the silicone, if you buy it from an aquarium store it is crazy expensive while the regular chain stores sell it real cheap... 
So I was thinking is it the same with the floss or not  I would like to have it that cheap and change it more often


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's to do with volume. It takes a lot of the polyfil to stuff a pillow, but only a bit to run in the filter. It's one of the reasons the same items are cheaper in the US than in Canada (not the only, but one of them). if you buy more, you can get a cheaper price. I bought a $5 bag of that polyfill 3 years ago from Michaels and I still have 3/4 of a bag.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Agreed. That's why if that is actually the same product, why not get it from there  I will appreciate not having to clean it several times and reuse it. Just keep 2-3 pieces in the filter and change them one by one  Better for the tank and easier for me 

So, just read the labels then. It should say if there is any anti fungal things? And if it says nothing, I can consider it safe?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll have to check the bag that's at my house, but it should say, since they don't want your kids eating the stuff.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice, sounds good. Let me know when you check the bag, maybe give the brand, etc. so I can try to find the same!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I think this is the stuff I got from Walmart









It might not be exactly like this one since this looks like its loose batting and the one I got was a thick rolled up sheet, but the packaging looks pretty much the same.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you very much!
I'll check Walmart as well


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Good advice from those above using it, I've been using it for a year in my discus tank - no problem. I get mine from Fabricland or any other discount fabric store - it's called "polyester quilt batting" - with no additives of any kind. Under $5 for at least 1 yard X 1 yard - lasts me 3-4 months.
Don't know about craft stores, but I believe they would sell the same material, without additives to keep the cost down, as Gary said - so read the labels & ask - somebody in the store has got to know.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! I hope to be able to go there in the next few days, it is not urgent, but I am sure next time I see it on sale, I would like to get it  So better be prepared.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering if you have found the floss that has no chemicals. If so, where and how much?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know about the Simplicity brand sold at Dressew? I can't believe no one has mentioned this resource yet.

I have a bag of Polyester Premium Fiberfill from a long time ago from Dressew, but it doesn't say anything about antifungal. Just "In ordinary use his product alone will not burn." Good to know.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I ended up using a coupon in Michaels and got a big back for $3-4 or something. Haven't tried it yet, as I still have some left from before. But it looks as this is what I need - pure one with nothing added. Will try it in the next month or so I guess.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

yes all is fine onlything is it clogs up fast and gets wound around the impeller shaft i used the stuff from walmart . polishes the water great .


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a cheap ($3) polyester pillow from WalMart and use the filling from it in my filters.
It can be kept in place by buying cheap nylons/pantie-hose to make bags out of.

I get about 8 bags out of one pair.
They also make good bags for oyster shell and charcoal.


----------

